# Kräuterkunde wohin mit welchem Skill ?



## Bl4ze (26. Oktober 2007)

guten tag,
und zwar habe ich jetzt kräuterkunde skill 150 und würde gern wissen
ob es einen guide oder so gibt in dem steht mit welchem skill ich wohin soll ?!


----------



## Pomela (26. Oktober 2007)

SuFu hilft.. gearde nach 108 Beiträgen solltest Du das wissen.

Generell gibt es zu sagen: Höhe des Skills : 5 = Pflückgebiet 
also solltest du in Levelgebieten mit Mobs der Grösse 50 und höher gut bedient sein.

Edith sagt: Blaze hat Recht... 150:5=30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (26. Oktober 2007)

les hilft, nach 647 beiträgen solltest du das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=kr%E4uterkunde
hilft mir nicht weiter und ist 2 monate alt.

meine frage war evlt. nicht ausreichend ausformuliert:
wo genau / lohnt es sich am meisten / skillt sich am schnellsten mit welcher stufe ?

da es mind. mind. 4 gebiete mit 150/50 = 30 lvl mobs (wie du auf lvl50 kommst ist mir irgendwie unklar
ausser du widersprichst deiner formel) hilft mir das nicht weiter.


----------



## Pomela (26. Oktober 2007)

oki, ich kann nicht rechnen und du kannst nicht gucken ;o)
lies mal meine Sig und geh Kräuter sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (26. Oktober 2007)

irgendwie reden wir aneinader vorbei ^^

mir geht es nicht darum das ich nicht weiß welche pflanzen ich pflücken muss.
mir geht es darum das ich wissen will wo ich mit inzwischen skill 215 hin soll.

Alteracgebirge 
Arathihochland 
Azshara 
Düsterm!##!#en 
Feralas 
Hinterland 
Ödland 
Schlingendorntal 
Sümpfe des Elends
Tanaris

stehen da zum beispiel zur auswahl.


----------



## Pomela (26. Oktober 2007)

lustig.. Düsterma.rschen werden hier auch zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann such dir halt eins aus... hast ja immerhin 65 Punkte seit heute nachmittag gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4mn 1t (26. Oktober 2007)

Queste einfach weiter und sammel alles ein was grün ist

Frag mal einen bergbauer wie der skillt


----------



## Bl4ze (27. Oktober 2007)

ohh sorry @ damm it, hätte vllt. sagen sollen das ich level 70 bin ich nicht mehr ganz soviel zu questen habe ^^

hab nun doch einen mehr oder weniger nützlichen guide gefunden:
http://www.almostgaming.com/wowguides/wow-...guide-with-maps
http://www.onlyworldofwarcraft.com/herbalism-guide/

beide auf englisch aber naja


----------



## Lokibu (8. März 2008)

Danke Blaze, sowas habe ich gesucht. Habe nämlich das gleiche Problem.


----------

